# Great Lakes Pit Bull Club Fun Show - June 4th!



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Spayed and neutered dogs and rescues welcome!

See flyer for all details (click link below).

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/simplypitbull/ADBAFunShow.jpg


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

so they have to be spayed to come ?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

No, just saying they're more than welcome to come.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

well I will be there for sure =D not going to compete but ill come out and see what its all about .


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

no best fawn and/or buckskin?  (not sure what color you would conciser my dog)


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

All dogs - papered and non can do the conformation show too. The fun classes are and added bonus. We want to encourage people with all APBTs to have fun and have a chance to show their dogs.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I would love to take Gracie to this, but my son's graduation party is that day.
Is this an annual event?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

shadowwolf said:


> All dogs - papered and non can do the conformation show too. The fun classes are and added bonus. We want to encourage people with all APBTs to have fun and have a chance to show their dogs.


oh man now I am really bummed that I cant go  I got a wedding to be at that day.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

It will be!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

are there going to be any more fun show this year?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

We're going to try and have one in the fall as well.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

shadowwolf said:


> We're going to try and have one in the fall as well.


That's cool, please keep us posted.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Absolutely!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump!* Just a week away!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump* Less than a week! We've got a couple of PHENOMENAL raffles planned including for this fabulous trunk!










Please come and join us. CGC test your dog, show your dog or weight pull your dog. We hope to have a PHENOMENAL turnout with lots of vendors and good times. This is a FAMILY event, so bring the little ones for juniors too!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to work that day, sooooooo bummed! If you guys have one in the fall I will have to call off ahead of time!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

cant make this one but I want to show up to the next one in the fall


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey anybody that makes the show take lots of pics! I would love to see them!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

DirtyD said:


> Hey anybody that makes the show take lots of pics! I would love to see them!


Will do, DirtyD! Sucks that you can't make it.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump* This Saturday!

We'll have this gorgeous trunk available for raffle (tickets are 2 for $5.00 - need not be present to win!)


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

shadowwolf said:


> Will do, DirtyD! Sucks that you can't make it.


I know I'm bummed  for sure the one in fall I will be at tho, ready to show the mutt.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i want to come so bad ... sondra works half the day tho ...


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see you all tomorrow!

A teaser of the trophies.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

you are killing me lol! Take lots of pics have fun and good luck to all that go!


----------

